# Zebra Snail Eggs



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey I got 2 batches of zebra/spixi snails eggs and I was wondering how long it takes them to hatch. Opinions and help please.


----------



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

Anyone????


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

There is this: http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=207323 

"The eggs will usually hatch within a month. Adult snails eat the eggs of other Spixi snails so it might be a good idea to move the eggs if you want as many as possible of the off spring to survive. The offspring will eat the same food as the adults. The young can sometimes be cannibalistic against even smaller Spixi snails." http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/snail/spixi.php

Asolene spixi
*Species that lay their eggs under the waterline* (genera:_ Asolene _(_Asolene_)_, Felipponea,_ _ Lanistes_ and _Marisa_):
The eggs are embedded in a transparent gelatinous mass and are relatively small when they are laid, but take up a lot of water within the first days and swell significantly (from 3 mm to 6 mm). The need for temperatures between 18 and 28°C (65-82°F) applies to these eggs as well. Obviously *these eggs should stay below the surface*! 
Interesting in these snails is that one can follow the development of the little snails inside the eggs (also see the 'embryology' section). 
http://www.applesnail.net/content/care.php#breeding


----------



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh okay thanks. I have them in a floating breeding box.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Your welcome and good luck. 
There was very little information on the net about it so if you are successful in getting the eggs to hatch please let us know what the procedure was.


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

Zebra Snail eggs will not generally hatch in Freshwater. They will only hatch in brakish water.


----------



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

Alright cool thanks.


----------

